# curing live rock



## michelleandbrett (Dec 19, 2008)

We have some extra live rock that we don't really need right now but still wanted to cure it. Its been in a tub for about 3 months now and its still got that foul smell to it. We have a protein skimmer in there (not the best kind) plus a heater and a pump moving the water around. I know its better to drain the water out and put in fresh saltwater for it to cure faster, but since we weren't in a hurry at all I though we could just keep the same water to save some money and trouble. I'm starting to wonder now though since its been so long. 

Also, we were planning on once the rock is cured to use the tub for our water changes. There wouldn't be any problems with having the rock in there would there?


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Should be no issues using the container for water changes, just make sure you have a pump to pump it out with that's strong enough to go up the line.

You should change the water. The way you are going to want to do this is: Move the LR really fast in the container, Shake it, stir the water up do whatever to knock that nasty stuff off the rock. then set it into a bin or something similar. Empty your SW out and then make new SW and put the LR into it and do this again in 3wks or so. YOu do this to make sure that the detritus is out of there along with the dieoff. I didn't see you say there was a pump in the water other then the skimmer, is that correct? If so, you need to throw a MJ1200 or something similar and keep that water moving. One of the reasons youre getting that smell is prolly because of the bubbles or O2 hitting the nasties in there and then making it smell worste.


----------

